# Schlanker Fenstermanager für VM-Host gesucht

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich will demnächst einen Rechner aufsetzen, der nichts anderes tut, als eine virtuelle Maschine zu hosten, die ihrerseits der eigentliche Rechner/Server ist. Dafür brauche ich eine graphische Oberfläche. Ich habe mir gedacht, dass das Host-System möglichst schlank sein soll, da es ja wirklich nur die VM hostet. 

Das heißt, ich brauche neben dem X-Server eigentlich nur einen vernünftigen Terminal-Emulator. Evtl. wäre es ganz nett, ein paar Systeminformationen à la Plasma auf dem Desktop zu sehen (CPU-Last, Netzwerk, evtl. Temperatur oder sowas). Außerdem wird der Host-Rechner auf einem RAID-5 laufen, so dass es auch ganz nett wäre, /proc/mdstat mit zu überwachen (wobei das natürlich auch in einem Terminal geht).

Was würde sich da anbieten? KDE wollte ich eigentlich nicht installieren, wobei das natürlich alles mitbringen würde an Systemüberwachungs-Applets und konsole natürlich auch ein netter Terminal-Emulator ist. Hat da jemand von euch positive Erfahrungen mit einem Window-Manager gemacht?

Vielen Dank schonmal für alle Tips :-)

----------

## Christian99

Als "schlanken" windowmanager verwende ich normalerweise openbox. Zur Systemüberwachung gibt es gkrellm, welches zahlreiche plugins hat, hab aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen damit.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich selbst verwende pekwm, aber openbox ist natürlich auch okay.

Als Systemmonitor würde ich dir conky empfehlen - gibt viele Beispiele im Netz.

----------

## l3u

Oder fragen wir mal so: wäre denn KDE eine schlechte Wahl für so ein Setup? Die Konsole ist genauso schick wie die ganzen Monitoring-Plasmoide … wenn man da jetzt den ganzen Akonadi-, Strigi- und Nepomuk-Kram weglässt, ist das dann  eigentlich übermäßig ressourcenhungrig?

----------

## Fijoldar

Es würde sich hier auch i3 anbieten. Mit der i3status bar hat man wichtige System-Informationen immer im Blickfeld (wie CPU Auslastung, Temperatur etc.). Nutze ich selbst sehr gerne, weil hier meiner Meinung nach die Konfiguration im Vergleich zu anderen WMs sehr viel einfacher ist.

----------

## l3u

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Ich selbst verwende pekwm

 

… und wie hast du das angestellt? Nach der Installation kann ich in KDM pekwm nicht als Session auswählen …

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich verwende keinen Loginmanager.

In meiner .xinitrc steht  *Quote:*   

> exec dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session pekwm

 

Vielleicht läßt sich hier openbox besser handeln. pekwm ist nicht gerade weit verbreitet und somit auch wenig bekannt.

----------

## l3u

Das Ebuild für pekwm 0.1.17 (zu finden in Bugzilla) installiert die notwendigen Dateien. Scheinbar hat das Paket im Moment keinen Maintainer, deswegen ist es noch nicht in Portage.

----------

## musv

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Als "schlanken" windowmanager verwende ich normalerweise openbox. Zur Systemüberwachung gibt es gkrellm, welches zahlreiche plugins hat, hab aber keine eigenen Erfahrungen damit.

 

Ich verwende seit ca. 8 Jahren e16. Hatte mir damals ein eigenes Theme geschrieben. Ich hab bisher noch nichts gefunden, was ich als besser bedienbar empfinden würde. Aber bei e16 ist's genauso wie bei Openbox, Blackbox, fvwm und allen anderen kleinen WMs. Eine optimale Konfiguration ist erst mal eine Mammutaufgabe. Dafür hat man später jahrelang Ruhe. 

gkrellm hab ich auch im Einsatz. Zeigt bei mir Zeit, Wetter, Top, CPU-Auslastung, E-Mail-Fach, Netzwerktraffic, Uptime, FTP-/SSH-Verbindungen, Temperaturen und noch mehr an. Ich wollte mal vor 1-2 Jahren wegen des Hypes auf Conky umstellen, hatte aber nicht so extrem viel Zeit, die Konfiguration bei Conky zu studieren, und das ist bei Conky zwingend notwendig.

----------

